# Help emergancy!!!



## bettafishsam (May 23, 2016)

I don't know crap about platies and am unprepared. Just a heads up.

So i need to stop listening to pet store workers. I go to buy some plants for my tanks and The worker there suggest to get some platies to go with my female koi betta. I am unsure because i have 18 BETTA'S BUT DON'T HAVE OTHER FISH. eventually me and my boyfriend give in introduce them to my female betta. Seems cute and she seems to be schooling with them (Aww right!?) NO! She mustve been sizing them up or something because she starts beating them against the glass. Im freaking out (I've only ever lost 1 fish, and that was due to mischavious kitten's) so i move them to my UNCYCLED BREEDER TANK because i have no other tank with a filter. IT LOOKS LIKE THEY ARE EATING MY INDIAN ALMOND LEAF AND MY JAVA MOSS. I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IM DOING!!!

(SCREW WALMART)


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> She mustve been sizing them up or something because she starts beating them against the glass.


Some Bettas are good with tank mates others are not, Guess which category your Betta falls in?



> IT LOOKS LIKE THEY ARE EATING MY INDIAN ALMOND LEAF AND MY JAVA MOSS.


Yes they are eating it. They are picking algae off the leaves and eating the soft bits, Quite normal, and a number of fish like Java moss.


----------



## bettafishsam (May 23, 2016)

But what do I do with them I can't keep them in my breeder tank and I don't wanna buy more tanks my fish room already is toooh full


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

You return them to the place you got them from
And maybe demand a refund because you were miss led.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

PROTIP: never listen to employees, it's likely they have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## bettafishsam (May 23, 2016)

So update in this. Got a ten gallon filtered tank from a friend (On loan) and a few more platies for the tank. Let's see how they do.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

How many Platies do you have now? They usually are not recommended for a 10 gallon.


----------



## bettafishsam (May 23, 2016)

Aluyasha said:


> How many Platies do you have now? They usually are not recommended for a 10 gallon.


iv've got 3, 2 females and 1 male.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Depending on species, three Platies may be your limit in a 10 gallon. Maybe you can sell the babies to the pet store and start a tank fund?


----------



## bettafishsam (May 23, 2016)

Ugh I wish I could get a larger tank but my apartment complex only allows 10 gallons. I guess I could get some tetras or something


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Tetras for which tank? Are you returning the platies?


----------

